# Ma fregatene!



## naozumi86

salve,

come si dice in inglese " ma fregatene!" vi ringrazio in anticipo 
ciao.


----------



## Jana337

naozumi86 said:
			
		

> salve,
> 
> come si dice in inglese " ma fregatene!" vi ringrazio in anticipo
> ciao.



Ciao,

magari ti servono i thread ricenti su questo tema:
qui e qui

Jana


----------



## naozumi86

skusa nn avevo visto ^_^


----------



## MaryLSS

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Ciao,
> 
> magari ti servono i thread ricenti su questo tema: qui e qui
> 
> Jana


 
Mi spiace, ma non trovo la risposta alla domanda in quelli thread. So che "me ne frego" vuol dire "I don't care" e "Chi se ne frega" vuol dire "Who cares?". Pero', "Ma fregatene"... che vuol dire? E' simile a "Fatti gli affari tuoi"..? (mind your own business)

Mary


----------



## naozumi86

è vero, vabbe cerchiamo di accontentarci :°


----------



## Jana337

MaryLSS said:
			
		

> Mi spiace, ma non trovo la risposta alla domanda in quelli thread. So che "me ne frego" vuol dire "I don't care" e "Chi se ne frega" vuol dire "Who cares?". Pero', "Ma fregatene"... che vuol dire? E' simile a "Fatti gli affari tuoi"..? (mind your own business)
> 
> Mary



Non ho detto che la risposta c'era.  Non ho sgridato Naozumi per aver fatto questa domanda. Semplicemente pensavo che gli potessero esere utili informazioni del genere.

Jana


----------



## LindaD

Ciao Naozumi,

perché non provi con "Nevermind!" ? Oppure "You shouldn't care!" (è meno d'effetto, ma il senso è proprio quello). Mi viene in mente anche "Don't bother!".
Vedi se ti sembrano azzeccati, magari nel frattempo mi viene in mente qualcos'altro.


----------



## beri

sono d'accordo con Linda, è stato detto tutto


----------



## LindaD

Grazie...!


----------



## naozumi86

accipiaccia Linda sei grande  L'ultima mi piace un sacco.
grazie a tutti


----------



## lsp

How about "Forget it" or "Forget about it"


----------



## naozumi86

i think it's too sweet


----------



## MaryLSS

LindaD said:
			
		

> perché non provi con "Nevermind!" ? Oppure "You shouldn't care!" (è meno d'effetto, ma il senso è proprio quello). Mi viene in mente anche "Don't bother!".
> QUOTE]
> 
> OK, grazie, ora capisco meglio ... forse anche "Don't let it bother you" sarebbe una buona traduzione.
> 
> A Jana, mi spiace davvero se ti ho offeso.... Spero che tu capisca che non dicevo "fatti gli affari tuoi" a TE, chiedevo se volesse dire "ma fregatene". Mi spiace se io non fossi chiara. Sara' colpa del mio italiano.
> 
> Mary


----------



## Scrumpals

mi accorgo che quest' argumento e' un po invecchiato ormai, ma il seguente mi da dolore perche' non riesco a capirlo. (NEK lo canta in una canzone)
"te ne devi fregare se lo puoi"
fregarsene = dont give a damn
te ne devi fregare = you must not give a damn
ma in contesto questo non ha senso, invece sarebbe:
"you should give a damn if you can"

Aiuta?!?
steven


----------



## Scrumpals

Ok, maybe im answering my own question, but seems that it is correct to translate it as
"you should't give a damn if you can"
Am i right?


----------



## moodywop

Scrumpals said:
			
		

> Ok, maybe im answering my own question, but seems that it is correct to translate it as
> "you should't give a damn if you can"
> Am i right?


 
Hi there. Yes that's actually a very good translation. Well done!

Carlo


----------



## curon

"Try not to let it bother you"

o

"i wouldn't worry about it if I were you"

forse


----------



## gva

This is one of those beautiful examples of an expression that has no real equivalent in another language.  Having used it myself innumerable times when I used to live in Italy, I cannot find anything in English that conveys the same feeling.  I would say that to a friend that is too worried or concerned about something.  My goal would be to be soothing and reassuring that, in my opinion, he is making a mountain out of a molehill and need not be too concerned.  So, depending on context, I might say something like "Let it go!", "Don't worry about it!", "Give it up!", "Ignore it!"  but none of these expressions provides the same satisfaction and carries the same connotation as "Ma fregatene!"


----------



## disegno

gva said:
			
		

> This is one of those beautiful examples of an expression that has no real equivalent in another language.  Having used it myself innumerable times when I used to live in Italy, I cannot find anything in English that conveys the same feeling.  I would say that to a friend that is too worried or concerned about something.  My goal would be to be soothing and reassuring that, in my opinion, he is making a mountain out of a molehill and need not be too concerned.  So, depending on context, I might say something like "Let it go!", "Don't worry about it!", "Give it up!", "Ignore it!"  but none of these expressions provides the same satisfaction and carries the same connotation as "Ma fregatene!"



wonderful explanation gva! could it be used to translate the popular movie quote...'Forget about it!'


----------



## giannid

Pardon the language, but this might be translated as, "F*ck it!"
(* = u) or the less vulgar "Screw it!".


----------



## AshleySarah

giannid said:


> Pardon the language, but this might be translated as, "F*ck it!"
> (* = u) or the less vulgar "Screw it!".


 
Another common one here is "stuff it"!


----------



## Einstein

I'd say "F*ck it", "Screw it" or "stuff it" to express irritation, not to reassure someone who was worrying too much, which is the meaning of "fregatene!"


----------



## AshleySarah

Einstein said:


> I'd say "F*ck it", "Screw it" or "stuff it" to express irritation, not to reassure someone who was worrying too much, which is the meaning of "fregatene!"


 
Maybe I'm different, but I use it occasionally to reassure someone if they are being criticised by someone else, by saying, "Stuff it/them. Too bad, so sad." To quote King Edward VII (to The Jersey Lily), "They say.  What say they?  Let them say!"


----------



## Einstein

Yes, maybe "Stuff them!" fits better.


----------



## Gianfry

---------------- NUOVA DOMANDA -----------------

Una mia amica vorrebbe un "motto" del tipo "Keep calm and...". La frase che vorrebbe tradotta in inglese è "Stai calmo e fregatene dei bisogni", nel senso di "rinuncia ai bisogni" o "evita di essere schiavo dei bisogni" 
Il senso è che ci sono tanti bisogni inutili, tante cose che ci sembrano indispensabili e di cui, invece, potremmo tranquillamente fare a meno.
Ovviamente, sto cercando un'espressione concisa. Avevo pensato a "Keep calm and to hell with needs". Mi piaceva  "fuck your needs", ma mi sembra di capire che significa qualcosa tipo "IO me ne frego dei TUOI bisogni".
Any ideas, anyone? Thanks!


----------



## Alessandrino

Gianfry said:


> ---------------- NUOVA DOMANDA -----------------
> 
> Una mia amica vorrebbe un "motto" del tipo "Keep calm and...". La frase che vorrebbe tradotta in inglese è "Stai calmo e fregatene dei bisogni", nel senso di "rinuncia ai bisogni" o "evita di essere schiavo dei bisogni"
> Il senso è che ci sono tanti bisogni inutili, tante cose che ci sembrano indispensabili e di cui, invece, potremmo tranquillamente fare a meno.
> Ovviamente, sto cercando un'espressione concisa. Avevo pensato a "Keep calm and to hell with needs". Mi piaceva  "fuck your needs", ma mi sembra di capire che significa qualcosa tipo "IO me ne frego dei TUOI bisogni".
> Any ideas, anyone? Thanks!


Beh, la frase non è immediata neanche in italiano. Boh, a me è venuto in mente _Keep calm and ignore your urges,_ che non mi sembra esattamente un granché. Per quanto riguarda il problema con _your_ basta che lo togli, ed hai risolto. Mi è venuto in mente anche _compulsions_, ma forse è un po' troppo forbito per una frase del genere e fa ridere. Forse si può usare anche _necessity_ (sempre senza possessivo)?

Vabbè, ci ho provato...


----------



## underhouse

Gianfry said:


> ---------------- NUOVA DOMANDA -----------------
> 
> Una mia amica vorrebbe un "motto" del tipo "Keep calm and...". La frase che vorrebbe tradotta in inglese è "Stai calmo e fregatene dei bisogni", nel senso di "rinuncia ai bisogni" o "evita di essere schiavo dei bisogni"
> Il senso è che ci sono tanti bisogni inutili, tante cose che ci sembrano indispensabili e di cui, invece, potremmo tranquillamente fare a meno.
> Ovviamente, sto cercando un'espressione concisa. Avevo pensato a "Keep calm and to hell with needs". Mi piaceva  "fuck your needs", ma mi sembra di capire che significa qualcosa tipo "IO me ne frego dei TUOI bisogni".
> Any ideas, anyone? Thanks!



Una possibilità potrebbe essere:

Keep calm and don't give a shit about useless crap.


----------



## GavinW

I thought of: 

Needs? Who needs them?
After all, what are needs?
But they are hard to reconcile with the "Keep calm..." motto.

So then I thought of:
Keep calm and need for nothing (slightly literary, and probably oscure)
Keep calm: you have no needs
Keep calm: there's nothing you really need 
Keep calm, your needs are not real (looser)
Keep calm, you are not your needs (deeper, more philosophical/spiritual)
HTH


----------



## Alessandrino

GavinW said:


> I thought of:
> 
> Needs? Who needs them?
> After all, what are needs
> But they are hard to reconcile with the "Keep calm..." motto.
> 
> So then I thought of:
> Keep calm and need for nothing (slightly literary, and probably oscure)
> Keep calm: you have no needs
> Keep calm: there's nothing you really need
> Keep calm, your needs are not real (looser)
> Keep calm, you are not your needs (deeper, more philosophical/spiritual)
> HTH


What about _Keep calm and stop needing!_ Would it work or would people look at you like this O_O?


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Alessandrino said:


> What about _Keep calm and stop needing!_ Would it work or would people look at you like this O_O?



It sounds weird to this AmE speaker. I think we'd say: "Chill out and quit your whining."


----------



## theartichoke

How about "Keep calm: you need far less than you think."


----------



## Matrap

What about "Keep calm and to hell with the in/non-essentials"?


----------



## ohbice

GavinW said:


> Keep calm, you are not your needs.



Questo mi piace davvero! Bello anche il "Chill out and quit your whining" di AB.


----------



## MR1492

Something which is familiar (at least to me) that isn't exactly like the original Italian might be "Don't worry.  Be happy."


----------



## Gianfry

Grazie a tutti per le numerose risposte! 
Tuttavia, non me ne vogliate, non ce n'è una che possa risolvere il mio problema. Questo perché devo attenermi alla formula "Keep calm and...". Tutte le proposte con i due punti ("Keep calm: ...) e quelle ancora più "libere" non possono funzionare 
Le mie proposte sono proprio "indecenti"?


----------



## GavinW

Keep calm and forget about your needs
Keep calm and forget about your "needs"
Keep calm and ignore your needs
Keep calm and don't be prey to your needs
Keep calm and don't bother about your needs
Keep calm and don't worry about your needs
Keep calm and don't mind your needs
Keep calm and to hell with your needs (suggested earlier, and it was a good suggestion)
Keep calm and never mind your needs (my favourite, at this point, by a long stretch)


----------



## AlabamaBoy

Gianfry, I think you were close. To keep with your formula:

Keep calm and the heck with your needs.
Keep calm and to hell with whatever(-the-heck) you think you need.


----------



## Gianfry

Thank you GavinW and AB, you made my day ^_^
I think the closest to my friend's intentions would be:

Keep calm and to hell with your needs
Keep calm and never mind your needs
 Keep calm and the heck with your needs

I'll speak to her, and we'll decide which one to choose...

Thank you everyone for your help!


----------

